# New years Eve Rally



## 96371 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

We would like to come to the rally on New Year's Eve. We've never rallied before and are new to the Forum. Will email you for your address to send cheque.

John and Jacqui (Lunar Roadstar - johnnjac)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Welcome John & Jacqui look forward to seeing you.

Mods:- could sombody please put this in the original post for New Year rally ta


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry jacqui,

theres no mods facility to move a post from one thread to another 

johnnjac, if you read this, perhaps you could repost your reply above into this link...

http://motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=85462#85462

pete.


----------

